
Kalashnikov assault rifles changed the world, meet Kalashnikov kamikaze drone - ALee
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/02/23/kalashnikov-assault-rifle-changed-world-now-theres-kalashnikov-kamikaze-drone/
======
Tepix
The tech has been available since 10 or more years and it requires little
knowledge to put something like this together.

I'm afraid we'll eventually start to see terror attacks with these types of
weapons in western major cities. Once they are "successful" there will be many
copycats.

An international ban seems like a good idea, but for now a consensus seems
unlikely.

